# Boîte de dialogue en JSP (Text Wielder)



## cirdan (25 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

J'utilise le logiciel Text Wielder (http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/12595) pour programmer mes services OSX sur mon MAC.

Avec ce logiciel, on programme en JSP et je recherche comment ouvrir une boîte de dialogue pour afficher un message, demander une confirmation ou demander de saisir du texte.

J'ai essayé plusieurs méthodes Java sans succès. Ensuite j'ai écris à l'auteur qui m'a répondu que c'était peut-être possible d'ouvrir une boîte de dialogue en JSP et que si c'était possible, cela fonctionnera avec Text Wielder.

Donc ma question, est-ce possible d'ouvrir une boîte de dialogue en JSP et si oui comment svp. 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## cirdan (29 Août 2007)

Impossible?

Personne ne programme du JSP ici? :bebe:


----------



## GrandGibus (29 Août 2007)

Salut,

Ton post me laisse assez dubitatif ... 

Tout d'abord, Text Wielder n'est en aucun cas un conteneur de Servlet (et donc de JSPs).

De plus, je ne suis pas le seul (c.f. ce post sur Developpez dont tu sembles être l'auteur  )

Du coup, j'ai du mal à voir ce que tu cherches à faire en JSP et avec ce soft... 

Sinon, ouvrir une boite de dialogue en JSP (de base) se fait de la même manière qu'en HTML (càd soit un formulaire, soit un popup javascript)... comme cela t'est déjà répondu sur Developpez. 


D'où la question: que cherches-tu à faire réellement ?


----------



## tatouille (29 Août 2007)

cirdan a dit:


> Impossible?
> 
> Personne ne programme du JSP ici? :bebe:



houep on est plus ds les 90's


----------



## cirdan (30 Août 2007)

Text Wielder permet d'&#233;crire des script JSP (de base &#224; ce que peux voir) et des AppleScript et de s'en servir en service OSX et de pouvoir leur attribuer un raccourci clavier.

J'arrive &#224; utiliser tout le traitement des textes JSP qui va entre <&#37; %> mais sans plus et quand l'auteur dit peut-&#234;tre ce n'est pas tr&#232;s bon signe!

Je suis d&#233;sol&#233; que &#231;a te choque :bebe: que je poste certain poste sur deux forums dans le but d'avoir plus d'opinions afin de trouver des solutions constructives.


----------

